# Most likely work permit with bachelor education but no degree?



## cargo100 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would like to work in Singapore, but I am not sure which work permit I would get (if any). 
This is my situation:
Title: Software Engineer
Experience: 4 years
Education: bachelor's education _*without degree*_

Is my education worth nothing since I do not have a degree? In the self assessment tool I get S-Pass if I use"no education" and if I use "bachelors degree" I get an E-Pass.

Let's assume I find a job with a monthly salary of ~S$5000

Does anyone know?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cargo100 said:


> I would like to work in Singapore, but I am not sure which work permit I would get (if any).
> This is my situation:
> Title: Software Engineer
> Experience: 4 years
> ...


Hi Cargo and welcome to the site. Hopefully there will be some replies here that will have the information you are looking for...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Attended classes without passed final exams (I assume this is what you mean by "bachelor education but no degree") counts for nothing in the eyes of Singapore authorities.
EP requires a university degree in almost all cases (exception are specialised and very highly paid jobs).
S-Pass requires a technical certificate - the details are explained here: S Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower
Since there are many locals (who must be hired first) working in IT, and lots of cheap Indians programmers desperate to come to Singapore, you will not have it easy. And with no degree and only four years experience, you will not earn S$5000/month - S$2500 is more realistic!


----------



## cargo100 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, it is as I expected then. I don't think I want to go as low as S$2500 as I currently have around S$5000 in Sweden an the cost of living is similar.

I guess I should spend a year and get that damn degree 

edit: I don't think an S-Pass requires any education since I managed to get it using the self assessment tool. Your link also does not state that it is required, it is just one of the several criteria.

If I find an employer that likes my profile and is prepared to hire me (with my salary req), but I can only get an S-Pass, is this likely to be an issue? I did not find any practical differences between S- and E-pass other then the max 15% quota thing for companies.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The self-assessment-tool shows that you are eligible TO APPLY (and that there are no obvious obstacles in your personal profile). It does NOT mean you will be approved!
Besides the quota issue, an employer also has to pay a monthly levy to the authorities for each S-Pass holder they hire (S$315 or S$550 per month).
S-Passes are not normally issued for jobs earning above S$4000/month - but even with a degree and 4 years experience, you won't be above that, unless you have niche skills that set you apart from the average Indian programmer.


----------



## cargo100 (Aug 28, 2014)

I see, then it is not realistic and I am further away then I though. I'll finish me degree first. Thanks very much for your answers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

As of now high paying jobs minus degree are being rejected by MOM, unlike before where at a hhigher pay MOM overlooked the qualifications

Higher pay = above 10,000 PM


----------



## aaynoor (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for replies and post.


----------

